# Prop for 93 merc 2 stroke



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/index.php First you need to buy one of these to check your RPMS


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Chasing Tale, going to order one tomorrow unless I can find one locally.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Slightly native: i think i saw you yesterday when i was goin over the jupiter lighthouse bridge. Were you out?


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes if it was Monday, I had my girlfriend me.


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

There is a Tiny Tach on it's way!


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> There is a Tiny Tach on it's way!


 there nice to have easy to install


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

yes it looks real simple and clean. And $47 isn't to bad...


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, finally installed the Tiny Tach. Actually had to send the 1st one back because it didn't work. Took the boat out yesterday and got some numbers. WOT rpm's were 5820 and ran aprox 25mph with a full load on the boat(2 people, fishing gear, gas and trolling motor. Im happy with the speed but would like alittle more bow lift, boat has a wet ride and that would help. The prop I have now is a 13pitch but is really beat up. Recomendations on what prop to get? 3 or 4 blade?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Try a 3 blade 12 pitch.


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Reasoning for your recommendation? What is the advantage of the smaller pitch?


----------

